# Invite to Show Your Skill/Talent/Hobby - Any and everyone allowed



## Clonenumber47 (Jan 3, 2012)

I ran into a similar thread, but was for BBW's only. So I wanted to start one here for everyone to participate. 

Kinda self explanatory but, what are your talents? Hobbies? Skills?


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Jan 3, 2012)

Being a film student, I try to make or work on 2 big projects and 4+ smaller projects every year.

Here is a link to one of my recent ones. Its a 2min 28sec documentary in the orange groves of central FL.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ociORpDBis&list=UUcoAhs1160K0pMmSB0A_4RA&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## metabliss (Jan 8, 2012)

I consider myself an artsy person, so I really liked the Grove! Good work!


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Jan 8, 2012)

I like playing computer games (mainly buying and trading in games because I rarely complete them), listening to music, watching movies (I don't go to as many as I like to which is a shame as I am on Orange and they do a 2 for 1 deal on a Wednesday (other mobile phone networks are available)) and going to gigs - try to go to as many as I can each year as I LOVE live music!!

Matt.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 8, 2012)

My primary talent is writing, and that is how I make my living. As for my hobbies, they sort of mix with my work. I've always loved computers and anything related to computers, and so I am always working on some computer project. 

On the recreational side, over the past several years I went through a phase where I learned pretty much everything there was to know about ECU tuning and supercharging, and spent a lot of time at the race rack with my cars. More recently, I've been majorly into scuba diving and did about 250 dives over the past five years, seeing and photographing some amazing things.


----------



## jakub (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool thread 

I'm an amateur photographer, my camera is always with me.
http://kubica.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 9, 2012)

I happen to dabble in the drawing hobby. Been doing it since I was seven. I drew Snoopy for the very first time.


----------

